# Swimming beauties



## Raymond J Barlow (Jul 15, 2005)

some pics from my trip in Febuary.. my friends and wife in the Philippines.. We had such a great time visiting these people, and they are soooo sweet.  I will pass the thread on to them so please take some time to say hi.. all comments welcome!!

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8


----------



## JonMikal (Jul 15, 2005)

Hi girls!  

WOW Raymond, if they are as sweet as they are beautiful, I'm sure you long for a return trip soon. People of genuine kindness these days are few and far between, and from what you say, it looks like you've found several! I like the subtle hint of affection and facial expression in #2. All of these shots are awesome, especially the last one of your wife. btw, are all Philippine women this beautiful?

I really can't express enough how happy I am for you and your wife in finding what appears to be a wonderful relationship! :hug:: to you both!


----------



## Chiller (Jul 15, 2005)

Very very nice Raymond. I love how you caught the drops of water too.  They are all very pretty and all of these shots are just amazing.  
  Hello everyone :smileys:


----------



## Alison (Jul 15, 2005)

Great shots here! I really like #5, everyone looks like they are having a great time!


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 15, 2005)

All your pool photos are of some exceptional beauty, Raymond, you really have a knack for taking photos of people swimming! Per part this certainly is because of the "models" you use for your photos , but another aspect is that you get the lighting and the colours so very right. Plus you dare go into the pool YOURSELF with the camera in hand to get those really close close-ups, such as the second photo here. But also the ones taken from a distance with the 300mm fully out and the nicely blurred background are special! 

Plus all your models are, of course, and mostly so Daisy, the young mother-to-be (ah, and it begins to show, how exciting! ).


----------



## John E. (Jul 15, 2005)

Very good Raymond,  you captured the girls beautifully, you can tell they are really enjoying themselves. Your one lucky dude to be surrounded by such beauties.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanks everyone, I am very lucky!  To put a long story short, the Filippina women are very special.. kind, loving and devoted to their families.  I the 7 trips, and 6 1/2 months I have spent there, i have witnessed only one arguement.. which is what amazes me the most of these people.. they are totally non-confrontational.. imagine.. Daisy and I almost never have any issues, life is just sweet happiness and fun.  Of course we have the regular stress of day to day life., but I promise you... Daisy is the most unbelievable sweet and kindest woman you can imagine..  I am so proud of her, and who she is.  and yes Jon, they are mostly all beautiful inside, where it counts.. Daisys outer beauty is just a bonus!

Philppine people are very highly respected here in Canada, they are hard working and devoted people.  Many here work in nursing and care giving jobs., of which they are best suited.  They seem to be about 50 years behind us.. raised in similar situations and difficulties our parents faced.  and they seem to have the same great character of their generation.. o well, so much for putting a long story short eh??

Thanks all!!!


----------



## CleeM. (Jul 15, 2005)

That one girl has a unibrow


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jul 16, 2005)

CleeM. said:
			
		

> That one girl has a unibrow



wow!  Really?? thanks!! brilliant observation


----------



## ThatCameraThingy (Jul 16, 2005)

CleeM. said:
			
		

> That one girl has a unibrow



and so do I. what difference does it make ??

bit of an unfriendly remark to make about people that Raymon cares about. 

Hanno


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jul 18, 2005)

ThatCameraThingy said:
			
		

> and so do I. what difference does it make ??
> 
> bit of an unfriendly remark to make about people that Raymon cares about.
> 
> Hanno



Ya, strange how some people think.. o well., free world!! have at er!


----------



## erniehatt (Jul 19, 2005)

Great Pictures and an interesting story Raymond, well done . Ernie


----------

